# new viv for beardie any ideas to kit it out? please!



## tezza2266 (May 25, 2009)

:welcome: Hi all, just got a new viv for my beardie, gone from 2ft to 4ft!! so much space to fill lmao, but what with??? thanks in advance x


----------



## williebobc (Jul 13, 2009)

hey try a nice tree cut with lots of branchies,you can do it your self find a tree cut is down peel and sand it then bath it for an hour (fully submerged) let dry put it in the oven on about 40 c for an hour this should kill all bugs mite's germs ect.. =0) or go and spend about 40 pound for one premade from shop lol.... anyway this will look good and be great for climbing and will take plenty of space =0)


----------



## williebobc (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh! lol not to go on but a nice big rock under yourheat lamp will go nice big square flat one to bask on.


----------



## tezza2266 (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the ideas (think i'll give it a go at making one lol), do you just have to soak it in water, without any chemicals?? thanks a million


----------



## williebobc (Jul 13, 2009)

you need 1 thenth bleach 90 percent water =0)
great now all you need to do is look for the perfect tree hehe, good look =0) im no expert but always full of opinions =0)


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

if im putting anything into my vivs i soak in boiling water don't no if ity helps but i do it any way.ha


----------



## tezza2266 (May 25, 2009)

i added some pics on my other post if you fancy taking a look?


----------

